# 4 of my CDs on the top sellers of CD Baby.



## Guy Bacos

A friend brought to my attention I have 3 CDs on the CD Baby best sellers list and 4 in the first 2 pages. 

http://www.cdbaby.com/Top/330/p2


----------



## Hal

Congratulations dint know u make CDs  u double posted bthway


----------



## Hannes_F

Well deserved!


----------



## wst3

That is really cool!

Congrats


----------



## Mike Greene

Wow! That's really cool! 8)


----------



## germancomponist

Congratulations, Guy! 

I wish you many many sells!


----------



## rgames

Way to go - congrats!


----------



## Guy Bacos

I know, I had the same reaction, and saw that link which was different, except I'm sure this friend had nothing to do with this. I will call CD Baby and get to the bottom of this. Anyway, it doesn't change the slightest thing in my life, either way.


----------



## synergy543

askmusic @ Sun Jul 22 said:


> ...I've clicked through the first couple of pages in that list and couldn't find an album of yours. So maybe your friend was making fun of you



No. I was researching for music marketing when I ran across this CDBaby sales link and was surprised to see the results so I contacted Guy. I checked the web IP address and it clearly seems to be a legitimate CDBaby link.

CDBaby should be able to give an explanation of what the results were. Maybe they were at a particular point in time or something like that. I have no idea.

However, your assumptive accusation is rather accusatory and unnecessary. Why not check it out (or kindly suggest that Guy do) before making accusations? Otherwise, internet communication turns needlessly ugly.


----------



## synergy543

No problem. My dad is bigger than your dad. 

And likewise, my apologies to Guy as this has caused undue consternation. I should have suggested that he check the link with CDBaby first.


----------



## Craig Sharmat

It is probably linked to genre, so within the genre Guy's music shows up in he is a top seller.


----------



## JohnG

I'm happy for you, Guy!


----------



## Guy Bacos

Thanks guys, I appreciated all the comments.


----------

